# You really need to invest a lot of time and effort



## lukaa18

Hoi allemaal. Ik wil deze zin vertalen: "It's possible to learn a language in 5 months but you really need to invest a lot of time and effort" Hier is wat ik denk: "Het is mogelijk om een taal binnen 5 maanden te leren maar je moet er echt veel tijd en moeite in steken"

Is dat goed?

Alvast bedankt


----------



## eno2

> *binnen de / binnen*
> In combinaties van _binnen_ met een meervoudig woord dat een tijdsperiode noemt, staat in de standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied geen lidwoord: _binnen vijf dagen, binnen twee weken_. In de standaardtaal in België kan in die combinaties ook het bepaald lidwoord _de_ gebruikt worden: _binnen de vijf dagen, binnen de twee weken._
> 
> In combinatie met een enkelvoudig woord dat een tijdsperiode noemt, kan altijd het onbepaald lidwoord _een_gebruikt worden: _binnen een seconde / minuut / uur / dag / week_ enzovoort. Maar ook combinaties met een bepaald lidwoord zijn correct: _binnen de minuut, binnen het uur, binnen de week, binnen het jaar._


binnen de / binnen

Afijn, als Belg is 'binnen de' voor mij altijd goed...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

lukaa18 said:


> "Het is mogelijk om een taal binnen 5 maanden te leren maar je moet er echt veel tijd en moeite in steken"


Ja, dat is goed Nederlands. Ook mogelijk: _in 5 maanden (tijd) een taal te leren_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> binnen de / binnen
> 
> Afijn, als Belg is 'binnen de' voor mij altijd goed...


Wat is voor de vraagsteller, iemand uit Canada die met Nederlands als vreemde taal bezig is, de relevantie van een stukje taaladvies dat specifiek bedoeld is voor Belgen die het Standaardnederlands niet goed beheersen? Niks noppes nada.

Als je daarnaast tenminste ook nog op de eigenlijke vraag had geantwoord, maar nee, dat is blijkbaar te veel moeite. Kortom, je kaapt een vraag die niet over Belgisch taalgebruik gaat, om voor de zoveelste keer je eigen stokpaardje te berijden. Hou daarmee op.


----------



## Peterdg

I agree with Hans; your try is completely correct.


----------



## eno2

Absolutely.


----------



## dwanawijaya

Hans Molenslag said:


> Ja, dat is goed Nederlands. Ook mogelijk: _in 5 maanden (tijd) een taal te leren_.


Is _over 5 maanden _ook mogelijk? Wat is het verschil?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

dwanawijaya said:


> Is _over 5 maanden _ook mogelijk? Wat is het verschil?


_Over 5 maanden_ betekent dat je eerst vijf maanden wacht en dan pas begint. Met _over_ geef je dus een tijdstip in de toekomst aan, geen tijdsduur.


----------



## eno2

dwanawijaya said:


> Is _over 5 maanden _ook mogelijk? Wat is het verschil?



All this has been treated in an earlier thread I don't remember the title of. 

Over 5 maand is een TIJDSTiP.  A point in time
Binnen (de) vijf maand is een PERIODE. A period of time. 

Flemish dialect uses 'binnen vijf maand(en)' (point in time) with the meaning of 'over vijf maand' (point in time)


----------

